

Ask HN: Do people still read the web in F-Shaped patterns? - brm

Simple question...
Are people still paying attention web pages in f-shaped patterns? http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nngroup.com&#x2F;articles&#x2F;f-shaped-pattern-reading-web-content&#x2F;<p>Has the shape changed with the ubiquity of smart phones and tablets?<p>Anyone run a high traffic site and have data or can share an insight?<p>Has new research been done? Most articles I read still cite Nielsen and use Nielsen&#x27;s graphics...
======
chewxy
I run eyemap.io and in our early stage testing (about 30 people played with it
so far), yes, generally that's the case, though pictures draw peoples'
attentions more. Especially if they're of faces.

~~~
arthurcolle
Is this run on Heroku?

~~~
chewxy
Nope. It's in full concierge mode right now. We're still tweaking and hoping
to get a study out

~~~
arthurcolle
What does concierge mode mean?

~~~
chewxy
it means everything is manual. I manually process the videos test "clients"
send me

